# Wanted Exp. Groundman, aspiring climber. Olympia, WA (State)



## southsoundtree (May 9, 2009)

Looking for an experienced ground worker to work with Cert. Arborist. 

Spikeless Pruning, removals, fruit tree pruning in winter, storm damage, cabling, grinding. 

Someone aspiring to become a climber is a plus, as I don't want to have to do ALL the climbing, all the time. 

BIG trees, up to 150' tall. 

Lots of conifers, bigleaf maple, alder, ornamentals. 

Often technical rigging over houses and landscaping.

Pay DOE.
www.southsoundtree.com
Sean Kroll, Owner, CA


----------



## Stihlinsaine (Jun 7, 2009)

*Very interested*

Hi my name is Jim and I am just getting into the tree business. I just recently was honorably discharged from the navy and found a home working as a apprentice for a tree trimming/ removal company. I'm familier with being a ground guy but know how to spike climb. The company is BS but my teacher is great at his job. I've been looking to move out west to Washington for some time now but need to find the right pay to support my family. I love this career but need training in many areas. I feel that I could find a home in your company. Thank you


----------

